# Mother EB0 Uncut hack



## Coltonamore (Mar 24, 2013)

I made an uncut hack for EB0 hope you guys like THE NEW UPDATE! 

What it does is uncensor the sprites, The text is mato m25th, and the title screen says Mother instead of EB0 to keep the Japanese name. I gave thanks in the EBC threed

https://filetrip.net/others-downloa...r-earthbound-beginnings-uncut-2-1-f33783.html

Heres the eathbound central fourm http://earthboundcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=789

Starmen.net thread. http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Community/PKHack/Mother-EB0-
Uncut-patch/page/1#post1924391

Romhacking.net page. http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3623/

Heres some screen shots


----------



## Dork (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgive me for asking, but how is it uncut? Was Mother 1 censored?


----------



## DaggerV (Mar 25, 2013)

So more details please? Nothing I've clicked said much of anything about it, what makes it uncut?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> I made an uncut hack for EB0 hope you guys like it.
> 
> http://filetrip.net/others-downloads/other-systems/download-mother-eb0-uncut-10-f31829.html
> 
> Heres the eathbound central fourm http://earthboundcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=789


Change log please.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 25, 2013)

The NES localization WAS done by Nintendo (though not released officially), so there's censorship like cross removal and removal of direct references to death and stuff.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah I'll mess around with the filetrip upload later today


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 25, 2013)

I just uploaded some screen shots to the other fourms.


----------



## DaggerV (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm, interesting, I shall give it a playthrough, thanks for hard work


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 26, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Hmm, interesting, I shall give it a playthrough, thanks for hard work


 
I didn't do all of the work though. See the EarthBound Central thread for the thanks.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 26, 2013)

Why not just use the GBA version from Mato? 

Anyway, great stuff!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Why not just use the GBA version from Mato?
> 
> Anyway, great stuff!


 
Because the audio's poorly emulated on the GBA version....? But that version also balanced the difficulty so enemies are no longer cheap. Six in one hand, half a dozen in the other I guess.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 26, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Why not just use the GBA version from Mato?
> 
> Anyway, great stuff!


I was thinking that it would be cool to play an uncensored version on the nes itself. I'm also thinking on making a repro cart just for myself.



the_randomizer said:


> Because the audio's poorly emulated on the GBA version....? But that version also balanced the difficulty so enemies are no longer cheap. Six in one hand, half a dozen in the other I guess.


Yeah I have to agree with you on that.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Because the audio's poorly emulated on the GBA version....?


Really? I remember reading that for MOTHER2, since they were badly converted... I mean, the GBA version doesn't emulate anything (far from it). They just converted stuff. Like for other SNES ports channels have to be cut down (GBA doesn't support as much as the SNES did), and that's the problem. But that doesn't happen in the case of NES games.

And as far as I could remember, the audio is fine on the GBA version.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Really? I remember reading that for MOTHER2, since they were badly converted... I mean, the GBA version doesn't emulate anything (far from it). They just converted stuff. Like for other SNES ports channels have to be cut down (GBA doesn't support as much as the SNES did), and that's the problem. But that doesn't happen in the case of NES games.
> 
> And as far as I could remember, the audio is fine on the GBA version.


 
Okay, Mother sounded very close (as did the NES series, in fact, that was spot on), but most Snes to GBA ports had horribly converted audio.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 18, 2013)

I forgot about this til now, I wonder how many people have downloaded and played all the way though this hack I made. This hack is legit and works good, the only thing I forgot to mention here was that this hack also includes the earthbound zero easy patch. Can anyone who's played this hack tell me what they think of it? I'd like to hear other peoples opinion on this to see if anything still needs to be changed.


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 18, 2013)

Actually forgotten all about this, havn't touched it yet, in the middle of a Mother 2 run.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 18, 2013)

I downloaded it, but still haven't played that version. I haven't completed my first run on NES yet (I stopped playing when reaching the desert), I'll restart it with your hack when I finally find the time.
I'm sure a lot of users download patches for later use (and ends never playing it?).


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok guys, I’m going to be updating this patch soon. There are some things that still need to be changed. Such as direct reverences to death and religious reverences, and I’m going to change Giyig to Giygas to stay consistent with EarthBound and Mother 3. Hopefully it doesn’t take long.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always played M1 without the Easy Patch (except my last playthru, I think... because I wanted to try M1+2 by Mato, always had played the RPGone one), and it gets really difficult in the end, so I'm sure a lot of players will appreciate the Easy Ring.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still playing through EB0 on my NES on the stock proto ROM.  I don't get why people say it's so hard.

Also, does this uncut version have the crosses fixed?  I remember someone was trying to make a similar patch, and the crosses changed tiling or something weird like that.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> I'm still playing through EB0 on my NES on the stock proto ROM. I don't get why people say it's so hard.
> 
> Also, does this uncut version have the crosses fixed? I remember someone was trying to make a similar patch, and the crosses changed tiling or something weird like that.


Because the end part wasn't playthru tested by the devs (they had no budget in the end) so they couldn't level enemies properly. So it ramps up in difficulty suddenly.


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok I tried to do the edits, but it doesn't have enough space to edit those text. Plus the final boss is Giygas after all. So its going to stay as is.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 20, 2015)

I have some great news! I was able to take some now existing patches, and put them together! This is using m25th mato translation, with the uncut graphics, and all the cross issues are non existent! Its also using the same font as the gba m1! This will be Version 2. I'll get some screen shots ready, and upload the files, list a couple things I changed myself. Along with thanks to the people who made the patches! 

EDIT I'm aiming to realize it in an hour or two. Depends on how fast I can get all the screen shots done I shouldn't take to long though.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 20, 2015)

I just updated this! I hope you all like the new version!


----------

